# Baen giving away entire Vorkosigan saga for free



## Krug (Nov 6, 2010)

The Cryoburn Index Page

Awesome!


----------



## Umbran (Nov 6, 2010)

I will note that Baen is a publisher, and Bane is a god of the Forgotten Realms...

But otherwise, this is very cool.  Baen tries to push the edge a bit to get electronic users to read their works.


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2010)

Typed too quickly in my excitement.. ah fingers you have duped me again!


----------



## jonesy (Nov 6, 2010)

If Bane was giving something away for free I'd think it was a trap.


Ooh, the choices have epub, lit, htm, mobi, rb, rtf, and lrf. And they have the full covers. And there's an art gallery. That's well done.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2010)

Too bad I already have everything.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 7, 2010)

Krug said:


> The Cryoburn Index Page
> 
> Awesome!




Well, that's the contents of the CD included with the Cyroburn hardcover, and Baen has always said they're free to redistribute.

It's not quite the entire Vorkosigan Saga, though. Due to an error putting together the CD (mostly caused by a change in the people putting the CDs together), _Memory_ is not on the CD (and _Diplomatic Immunity_ is on the CD twice, as a standalone and as part of the Miles, Mutants, and Microbes omnibus) ... which may leave you a little confused as to what happened between _Mirror Dance_ and _Komarr_.

Except for the web design at Webscriptions being terrible (and not browse-from-Kindle friendly), Baen is the best publisher out there when it comes to e-Books. They charge roughly paperback prices for e-Books of new hardcovers, don't use DRM, have a wide variety of formats available, and make a lot of backlist content available for free.


----------

